# Congratulations



## LaSerena

Can somebody help me to write something in Turkish... Some very good and close friends just got a babygirl and I want to congratulate them..


How can I write this in Turkish?


----------



## Volcano

*Tebrikler*...


----------



## LaSerena

Okey thanks but I wished I could write some more!


----------



## Volcano

*Ok.Write in english whatever you want so we can translate it to turkish *


----------



## LaSerena

Ok, I will try but I am  bad in english too...sorry! 

" Congrats for your babygirl, I'm so happy for you"   or something like that?  I am so bad in english...need some help!


----------



## Volcano

*Tebrikler bebeğin olmuş.Senin adına çok sevindim*


----------



## LaSerena

Ok, thanks a lot


----------



## peptidoglycan

And you can add:

"Allah analı babalı büyütsün. "


----------



## Volcano

LaSerena said:


> Ok, thanks a lot



*You are welcome *


----------



## LaSerena

peptidoglycan said:


> And you can add:
> 
> "Allah analı babalı büyütsün. "


 
No thanks...I don't want to mix allah in thise!!  This is modern people not village people...


----------



## peptidoglycan

LaSerena said:


> No thanks...I don't want to mix allah in thise!!  This is modern people not village people...




"Allah analı babalı büyütsün. "         is a saying. You misunderstood. It is not a matter with being village people. All the people in Turkey say so.


----------



## LaSerena

Okey...sorry! )  Been in Turkey many times and never heard it before, thats why I thought something else!

But thanks for let me know! ))


----------



## aniltem

*Bir kız çocuğun olduğu için tebrik ediyorum!* denilebilir.


----------



## nsabah

Adding allah analı babalı büyütsün would really reierate that you searched and tried to write something touchy. I would certainly recomend.


----------

